# hello, newbie's here :-D



## CyprusDream2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi,

I have finally managed to work out how to start a new thread on this forum app :-D.

We are looking to move from the UK to the Paphos area in about April time. Filled with all sorts of excitement, this cold British weather is extremely unappealing. So when my partner gets early retirement settled hopefully no later than April, we and our young daughter are going to relocate to warmer climes B-).

I have been reading the threads for a few weeks now and have gleaned so much useful information for our new venture. The friendships made on the site seem so genuine and heart warming. Well that's all from me, I can natter on a little 

Eleri


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

CyprusDream2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have finally managed to work out how to start a new thread on this forum app :-D.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the best Cyprus Forum!!


----------



## CyprusDream2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you, I am sure that I will be a regular poster, forever the organiser, I don't like to leave anything to chance


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

CyprusDream2014 said:


> Thank you, I am sure that I will be a regular poster, forever the organiser, I don't like to leave anything to chance


Hi and welcome

We only moved a month ago - so not had the benefit of the hot weather yet as we had a bit of a cold spell recently. People did tell us it gets chilly here in the winter - they were not wrong, so don't do what we done and throw away all those coats and woolies!

We are in tala, just outside of paphos and it is lovely. 

We also have a young daughter, she is 3 - you never said how young your one is but if you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask. 

All the best. 

John and Deborah


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

CyprusDream2014 said:


> The friendships made on the site seem so genuine and heart warming.
> Eleri



You will have to come to a "do" and meet some of us. 

Just stay away from Geraldine, she can be quite scary.


----------



## CyprusDream2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

thejohn32 said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> We only moved a month ago - so not had the benefit of the hot weather yet as we had a bit of a cold spell recently. People did tell us it gets chilly here in the winter - they were not wrong, so don't do what we done and throw away all those coats and woolies!
> 
> ...


Hi **waves** 

Our daughter is 3 also, ha going on 20 in her head mind, such a lovely age. We are currently expecting our 2nd who will be born in Cyprus, its going to be a crazy few months but so worth it. I guess with the children being so young its the best time to move also as they can be educated in Greek and will pick up the language with ease.... I'm sure my little sophia will take great joy correcting my Greek. 

How long did it take to find your villa in tala? We are unsure how long to book a holiday let for to scout.out our permanent home. 

Eleri & Mike


----------



## CyprusDream2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> You will have to come to a "do" and meet some of us.
> 
> Just stay away from Geraldine, she can be quite scary.


Thanks for the invite :-D. We would love to come, the banter on the forum seems amazing, something we would love to be a part of..... Oh and thanks for the heafs up ;-) I am sure that Geraldine will be along shortly to correct you or scold you if the scary part is to be believed hee

Eleri & Mike


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello again


Our daughter is definitely the one that wears the trousers here ! 

We found out home on a previous house hunting visit, but as everyone will tell you there are lots of properties out here and you will have no problem finding it - it just depends on what you are looking for. Tala suited us as its close to paphos and coral bay and has school for out little one. 

Although because she not 4 until 11 September, she was 11 days to young to start state school so we put her in a nursery for a year now. 

Spend some time looking about and decide what you want, and what amenities you need. 

Happy hunting.


----------



## CyprusDream2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow our little ones would be in the same school year should we choose Tala. Our daughter is 4 in November. Little tinker keeps saying Mam can we move to the sun and live by the beach, she is so intuitive. We aren't looking for much really, just a modest 3 bed villa or town house as I would like to take a few months out of work once the baby is born so we would be living off my partners pension at the beginning then if needs be I will work part time doing anything to top up. My work history is healthcare and support worker for adults with learning disabilities so would be nice to continue with that but would scrub floors if needs be.

Eleri


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi. 

You will definitely have to let us know if you end up in this area. 

Jobs here are very hard to come by - if atall. I hope your hubby has a big ole pension as its not cheap over here either as I am sure you know. 

If you have any questions atall, or want to chat of line i will send you my wife's Facebook and you can chat more about girl and children things lol

Take care


----------



## CyprusDream2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

thejohn32 said:


> Hi.
> 
> You will definitely have to let us know if you end up in this area.
> 
> ...


Happy new year everyone :-D 

Thanks for that john, I have added your wife now.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam n Dave said:


> You will have to come to a "do" and meet some of us.
> 
> Just stay away from Geraldine, she can be quite scary.


Hey.....hold on, someone has to keep renegades like you in order otherwise our meet ups would be a free for all....:whip::whip:

Welcome to our forum and look forward to meeting you at one of our popular get togethers, which I hope will be sometime soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## CyprusDream2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> Hey.....hold on, someone has to keep renegades like you in order otherwise our meet ups would be a free for all....:whip::whip:
> 
> Welcome to our forum and look forward to meeting you at one of our popular get togethers, which I hope will be sometime soon.:fingerscrossed:


Hi, thanks, believe me the day can't come soon enough, the weather has been horrific the last few weeks also so increases the motivation 10 fold. As soon as certain things are finalised we will be booking that one way ticket, just hope that its before the baby arrives :-D


----------

